# Outback Covers



## ckash (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello from Kentucky,

We are looking for a cover for out new 277rl and don't want to spend a ton of money on one. It will only be parked about 2-3 months in this winter out side (next year we hope to have a home for it in our barn). Any suggestions?

Thanks
CKash


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Be VERY careful as to which cover you buy. Many older ones (and some new ones) are great as covers but do not let the air under the cover vent. That drives the humidity way up and you are effectively giving your baby a humid sauna for months. It will get really warm under the cover with a lot of sunlight and temps starting at 32 and higher.

That humid environment will give you mold and black stuff, and lots of "gee I wish I hadn't" time.

Be careful.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

ckash said:


> Hello from Kentucky,
> 
> We are looking for a cover for out new 277rl and don't want to spend a ton of money on one. It will only be parked about 2-3 months in this winter out side (next year we hope to have a home for it in our barn). Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


A agree that you should go for a cover that is specifically designed for an RV - as opposed to a "tarp". For one season use, I would think any of the cheaper non-woven style covers would do the trick.

On our last trailer, we purchased an Expedition brand cover strictly on price as we weren't sure whether a cover was going to be worth the trouble or not. It lasted almost three seasons before it just fell apart. I am sure it would be fine for one season.

Now we use CalMark brand covers which are custom made to your exact trailer measurements. Way more expensive, but way better quality.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I use an ADCO Agua Shed as it is rainy. They have different products and are available at Camping World.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

ckash said:


> Hello from Kentucky,
> 
> We are looking for a cover for out new 277rl and don't want to spend a ton of money on one. It will only be parked about 2-3 months in this winter out side (next year we hope to have a home for it in our barn). Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


since your only going to need it for one winter, I'd first consider the ADCO aquashed if you don't get much wind. The Aquashed does breath well but doesn't have any open vents to keep it from billowing in high winds. The ADCO designer series does have multiple covered air vents that really help on billowing in the wind and it also breaths very well but is about 50% more expensive.

We are on our 3rd year with a designer series ADCO and it is showing almost no wear. My guess is we will get at least two more years out of it. And it is used anytime the trailer will be stored more than about 2 weeks, summer or winter. In the summer the cover reduces the interior temps considerably and keep the decals and plastic looking nice and the sides shiny

As others have said, a plastic tarp is NOT an RV cover. They don't breath so moisture will stay underneath and in the summer will roast the trailer.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Trailer covers.

In my opinion they're a scam.

Ever wonder why Camping World tries so very hard to sell you one by continually advertising them? You'll be helping their bottom line by buying one.

These covers are a royal pain in the butt to put on and take off, and then store the friggin' 100 lb. plus sack of cloth.

And when it comes time to sell or trade in your trailer, using one will not increase the value of your trailer by the cost of the cover plus the amount of time you used to put it on and take it off.

Think of all the much more expensive airplanes on the tarmacs of airports all over the country, ever see one with a cover? Didn't think so.

Just keep it well waxed, do routine roof maintenance, and don't park under trees - you'll be okay.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have an ADCO cover I purchased brand new in 2010 after I bought my Outback. I used it for only 3 months before a found a building to park my Outback in. It is in great shape except for a spot near the rear where the gutter extension poked a small hole in the fabric. It will fit a camper up to 35' in length. It has vent flaps at the top so it can breath. It cost around $500 new, but I will accept a resonable offer if your interested. It includes all straps, and I think I still have the instruction manual too. Send me an e-mail through my profile page if your interested.


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

I too am considering a cover. I had one with the popup that I bought from a friends in laws, ADCO aquashed, but it didn't seem to keep it dry. It was during a hurricane last year, but I figured it would have worked a bit better than that. That cover might also be the reason the surface cracks in the outer shell of the roof appeared and kept getting bigger, from condensation getting in there and finding ways out. I have looked on amazon, prices for covers are cheaper for the same ones in the stores. I would use mine for the winter and probably extended down times.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


----------



## ckash (Nov 12, 2012)

mmblantz said:


> I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


Thank you, we decided to not get one this year. We have scheduled a trip to Florida the end of Feb. Hopefully we will get our barn remodeled to hold our camper before next winter!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Just keep it well waxed, do routine roof maintenance, and don't park under trees - you'll be okay.


In my case, I have no areas without trees. The debris falling from the trees makes a huge mess on the roof of the trailer if you allow it to collect. If you let the leaves sit for too long, the stains they leave behind are a real pain to remove. This then leads to black streaks down the sides of the trailer. With the cover on the trailer, the leaves blow off of the roof and do not collect in areas around the vents and the AC.

I wash and wax my trailer every year before I store it away for the winter. Once I get done cleaning the trailer, DW and I spend 10-15 minutes putting on the cover. Four or five months later we pull the cover and the trailer is clean and shiny, just like when we put it away. Other trailers in our neighborhood that go through the winter uncovered look like hell when spring comes. Piles of debris on the roof and black streaks running down the sides of the trailer. They will spend far more time cleaning up the mess left behind than I did putting on the cover.

I think the whole thing comes down to your situation. If you live in an area where you can park your trailer in a nice area with no trees or debris and the winters are not too harsh, then a cover is probably not necessary. If you have a ton of trees and long, hard winters with tons of snow and ice, a cover is a necessity.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


Notice how the people who do not recommend a cover live in places like Georgia and Southern California.









DAN


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

Got any recomendations on covers?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

BrandonMH said:


> Got any recomendations on covers?


We have the ADCO Designer Series cover, very happy with it. It is a little more expensive than the ADCO Aqua Shed covers, but worth it in my opinion.

DAN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


Notice how the people who do not recommend a cover live in places like Georgia and Southern California.









DAN
[/quote]

Well I live in Idaho and I don't think they are worth the money. The difference between where I live and where you live is I do not have any trees over my trailer when it is not being used. I have lost the front decal but I do not think a cover would have made a difference on that as the decals were really cheap on the 08 trailers (plus a few more years). What I would like and what I would recommend is a shed or barn to store it in. The cost may be more but you will get more bang for the buck with one.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


Notice how the people who do not recommend a cover live in places like Georgia and Southern California.









DAN
[/quote]

Well I live in Idaho and I don't think they are worth the money. The difference between where I live and where you live is I do not have any trees over my trailer when it is not being used. I have lost the front decal but I do not think a cover would have made a difference on that as the decals were really cheap on the 08 trailers (plus a few more years). What I would like and what I would recommend is a shed or barn to store it in. The cost may be more but you will get more bang for the buck with one.
[/quote]

The trees are a huge issue and probably the main reason I use a cover. I am from Washington state and lived in Spokane. Winters here in Upstate New York are much longer and harder than they were there. Much more ice and snow.

A pole barn would be great, but it would be pretty expensive, especially if it was big enough to house a 35 foot trailer.

DAN


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I'm with Raynardo. I have an 05 and have never covered it since new with no problems. It's a waste of time, money and energy. Take that $$$ and put it into some nice mods. ---Mike


Notice how the people who do not recommend a cover live in places like Georgia and Southern California.









DAN
[/quote]

Well I live in Idaho and I don't think they are worth the money. The difference between where I live and where you live is I do not have any trees over my trailer when it is not being used. I have lost the front decal but I do not think a cover would have made a difference on that as the decals were really cheap on the 08 trailers (plus a few more years). What I would like and what I would recommend is a shed or barn to store it in. The cost may be more but you will get more bang for the buck with one.
[/quote]

The trees are a huge issue and probably the main reason I use a cover. I am from Washington state and lived in Spokane. Winters here in Upstate New York are much longer and harder than they were there. Much more ice and snow.

A pole barn would be great, but it would be pretty expensive, especially if it was big enough to house a 35 foot trailer.

DAN
[/quote]

Dan what do you do about snow buildup? Do you use just the cover?


----------



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Got any recomendations on covers?


We have the ADCO Designer Series cover, very happy with it. It is a little more expensive than the ADCO Aqua Shed covers, but worth it in my opinion.

DAN
[/quote]

Hi Dan I see you are up here in New York with me, your cover, how does it fair during the winter with the snow and wind? Do you have to remove the snow from the top? I'm looking to get a cover this year for next winter.


----------

